# lighting help



## sassy cricket (Oct 6, 2012)

we do a haunted yard and have a lot of black lights and mini strobe lights...but we need more ideas on what else to use. Its still just way to dark.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

spirit Halloween sells yard spotlights you out into the ground. they have different colors, maybe just add more lights like the ones you already have? string lights maybe? I think the spotlights might work nice for you.


----------



## cwbysfan3 (Sep 24, 2013)

flood lights aims toward to grass mixed with fog always works. Home Depot has led spots on sale for 17.99 on the website


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

flood lights are a great idea!


----------

